# Destin Live Shrimp



## WildFeather (May 29, 2013)

Where to get live bait (shrimp) before day light in Destin? I will be heading down next weekend and want to be fishing at first light bc I will only have a few hours to fish before the rest of my crew gets up for beach relaxation. Thanks Salt Junky


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

You get them the day before. Half Hitch opens at 6 am that the earliest I believe of any store that has them.


----------



## EmeraldCoastFishing (Jun 3, 2013)

Fowlweather_13 is correct. Half Hitch opens @ 6. At times, Half Hitch does have issues with keeping a good supply of live shrimp. I have learned to call before going to the store.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Pats over in Ft walton stays open later than half hitch which helps if you buy them the day before.besides the aeration keep them cool if possible. Also harbor walk store on the other side of the booth has them usually and they open arond 5 to 530 most mornings or did last year , havent checked it out yet this yea


----------



## WildFeather (May 29, 2013)

*Shrimp*

Thanks guys I thought about getting them the night before if I make it down in time before half hitch closes and also thought about trying the harbour before I go but may have to stick with artificial the first day if neither works. Is anyone going to be wade fishing the Destin area this Friday-Sunday


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Everyone is having trouble keeping up with demand this year because of lack of bait in the bay. I would defenantly call before going.


----------

